# Did you feel anything before your water broke?



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Other than the gush or trickle of fluid, did you feel anything? Cramping, pressure? Was it during a contraction or overnight?

My water didn't break with DD so I'm curious.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

With DD I was walking through the mall and I felt like this sharp pinch, then a gush. My water didn't break with DS.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Nope. I had just gotten in the pool (fully dilated, feeling pushy) and suddenly I felt water warmer than what was in the pool.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

I was sitting at the table with my mom and suddenly wondered if I had peed my pants. I had a trickle, not a gush. There was absolutely no warning!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

No warning here. First time, I got up out of bed at midnight for my regular pee (every 2 hours







), and as I got halfway across the room, amniotic fluid started gushing down my legs. Second time was in labor, and I was sitting on the toilet and had a little gush.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

No warning here either. I was on the potty, peeing, and stood up. And there was a small gush. Sitting there was nothing, standing more gush. I put on a pad, called my midwife, and she asked if I was sure it was my waters breaking. I stood up and there was a huge gush (soaked through the giant maxi I had on). Um, yep!

Contractions started an hour later.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

My water broke spontaneously right before labor started with two of my babies. The first time, I was just lying in bed watching tv when I heard a little *pop* followed by another *pop* and then suddenly my water gushed out. The second time, I woke up in the middle of the night because of a thunderstorm and I thought to myself that I hoped the storm wouldn't make my water break (I had read that the change in barometric pressure can have this effect). An hour later I woke up again as I felt a shift in my belly, for lack of a better way to explain it, and then a big gush of water.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

My water broke before the start of labor with my first. I was lying on the couch reading a book and had a thought that I should get up and go to the bathroom, but decided to finish the chapter first.

My water broke less than 5 min after that, a rush of fluid. Didn't notice a 'pop' or any other warning, but I think the desire to go to the bathroom was my body's knowledge on some level that the water breaking was about to happen. Should have listened to that feeling, would have saved us a job cleaning our amniotic-fluid-soaked couch!

Also, earlier that day, I had dropped or spilled three different beverages. Unusual clumsiness for me.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My water broke prior to the start of labor both times. I felt what seemed like a strong kick, very low (near my cervix) and with the first heard an audible pop. Then I got the gush of water.


----------



## riaketty (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 

Also, earlier that day, I had dropped or spilled three different beverages. Unusual clumsiness for me.

Now THAT is interesting. I wonder if it's related somehow.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

No. I was already in labour for 5 hours, and in the pool. After in happened though the labour transitioned and ds was born 3 hours later.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

When my water broke naturally they all happened on the onset of labor. Typical tv show type labor. I heard a pop each time. One time it was so loud sounded like a chicken leg breaking. The other times it was just one of those pops like a knuckle cracking. First time I was sitting in bed and pop, just the forewater came out cause baby was sealing it. Next time was with #4 and was sitting in a chair and heard that chicken leg. Dh was in the other room and he asked what that sound was lol. A min later water gushing everywhere. #6 and #7 was identical. I was laying in bed woke up by something, a contraction or knowing I was going into labor whatever it was. Heard a pop and some fluid came out. Stood up and gushed everywhere looking for a towel.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

No signs at all. I hadn't had any contractions before my water broke. Then I didn't even realize it was my water breaking until I soaked through 2 panty liners!

I did know labor was coming though, I had taken castor oil!


----------



## nerin (Mar 14, 2007)

yes, there was a definite pop, but i'm not sure if it was audible or just something i could feel, you know? it woke me from a dead sleep at 4am! i remember distinctly thinking, "why am i awake? for once, i *don't* have to pee" and then it gushed and gushed.







)


----------



## LynGi (Sep 23, 2008)

With my son, I was sitting at the computer when I felt a little painless pop, like a kick in the cervix. I thought nothing of it at all and sat that way for several more minutes.

When I got up, I gushed _everywhere_ and it was obvious what that pop was. I didn't stop gushing until he was born a couple days later. Very annoying and a little surreal.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I didn't feel anything. I didn't even clue in for a while (I wasn't in labor yet). It must have just been trickling, because I could hold the water in, and it would come out when I sat on the toilet. I started wondering, and kinda testing it out, and yep, my water had broken. lol


----------



## Sioko (Feb 3, 2007)

Nothing. I woke up to pee as per usual (and often) and as I leaned back to lie back down in bed, a little gush. And little leaks and gushes until babe was born 12hrs later. No pops or anything. Although I had woken up a few times with strong cntrx, but that had happened a few nights before too and no water breaking...


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

I had lost my mucus plug earlier in the day, and later on I had to pee and right as I sat on the toilet I heard a loud "POP!" and out gushed TONS of water! It seemed like it just kept flowing and flowing with no end!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

In all of my pgs, before this one, I've only had my water break on its own once!My first four had to be broken during labor.With my last pg w/ds4 it broke by its self.

It was 5pm on a thurs and I'd just started to do some dishes before dinner and started coughing really hard (I'd had a bad cold) and all I thought I'd peed my pants (i was only 34 wks and had even had it happen before,and was used to leaking a little pee when I had a coughing fit).But it (my water) didn't stop coming (not a big gush but a consistant lite flow) I went to the bathroom to see if it'd stop if I emptied my bladder and it slowed until I stood up and then started again.

I called my mw to ask her and she said she thought I should come in to get checked.I soaked 2 wash cloths on the way to the hospital.Contractions didn't start on their own and I was on pit for two days before it did-glad it did when it did or they were going to do a c-section.I had to be on anti-biotics the whole time.

Everything worked out fine-he just wanted to be born on his sis's b-day.He's still a hurry up and wait kind of kid!They (hospital or mw) never did figure out as to why my waters broke early-no early labor or contractions!


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

With my first, no warning: got out of bed and felt a gush. With my second, I heard a pop, and then felt a gush, but conveniently, I was sitting on the toilet







My water broke before labor started both times.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

The only thing I felt was flu-like the entire day. Other than that, I nursed DS1 before bed, stood up, and felt a punch hit my cervix...the next thing I know the carpet and my pants were completely soaked.







:


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

with all my pregnancies my waters broke right before i delivered


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I hadn't really been having a lot of BH contractions or anything that day, nothing out of the ordinary. I had gotten stung by a bee earlier that morning and I was paying attention just to make sure I wouldn't have some sort of weird pregnancy-related allergic reaction... and everything was really completely normal.

Just before it happened, I had taken a shower and because I was losing my plug (for the third time), I'd kind of fished around up there trying to freshen things up. When I got out of the shower, I layed down on the bed for about 45 minutes and relaxed. Then I got up to pee and when I sat down on the toilet, I felt two distinct pops and a big gush of warm fluid.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riaketty* 
Other than the gush or trickle of fluid, did you feel anything? Cramping, pressure? Was it during a contraction or overnight?

My water didn't break with DD so I'm curious.









She's still wearing her membranes? That's so going to get her teased in school...









My water broke while my midwife was checking me in the birth tub at about 9 cm with DD. Felt the pop and saw a little splash toward the m/w.

With DS, I was on the toilet alone. I was feeling around my own cervix and I felt a light pop and then and expansion of the membranes. I assumed that was one layer of them breaking. I warned DH that my waters were going to break with the next contraction. I left my fingers in there and sure enough on the next ctx, the second layer popped and water splashed into the toilet. I'd say I was about 9 cm, that time, too? I'm not sure I would have felt or heard it if my hand wasn't in there.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Every time my water has broken first. Every time I hear and feel a pop. Sometimes a big pop sometimes a small one but a pop nonetheless!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine happened as I was entering transition.

Anyhow, I'd been quietly resting and laboring on the bed when I suddenly had this undeniable urge to labor on the toilet. I didn't have urge to pee or poop, I just suddenly *knew* I *had* to be on the toilet.

I sat down and my water broke. I remember feeling a pop, but don't remember hearing one.

And it gushed with every contraction until I pushed him out three hours later.

I threw a prefold in my pants so that I could ride to the hospital . . . and it was soaked before I was out the door. So we just threw a few towels in the passenger seat, instead. I got out of those sodden clothes as soon as I got to the birthing suite.







That was definitely the most annoying part of my labor--having to leave my house and wear wet pants for 5-10 minutes. Maybe I'll do it at home next time.


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

My water broke with both children right as I started getting pushy in transition. I definitely felt more pressure with the contraction and felt something burst and then there was water pouring out of me. Definitely unmistakable, like a dam breaking, lol! I probably would have been confused with a trickle!


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

i was sleeping and dreamt i peed my pants. i stood up all groggy and was thinking... "what the heck is going on here?". it took me a minute to figure it out. lol. i soaked two huge towels before we left for the hospital.


----------



## stardust swallower (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerin* 
yes, there was a definite pop, but i'm not sure if it was audible or just something i could feel, you know? it woke me from a dead sleep at 4am! i remember distinctly thinking, "why am i awake? for once, i *don't* have to pee" and then it gushed and gushed.







)

this is exactly what happened to me!
when i felt/heard the pop I thought maybe it was one of those times that the baby's head was "screwing" down into place. I stood up thinking I had to pee and it just came rushing down my leg. I knew right away that it was my water breaking because of the silky feel.


----------



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

In deep sleep and suddenly awakened by warm water between my legs. Definately wear a pad if you are going to the hospital and bring extras cause chances are you will use them. I don't know how but I was able to hold it in (thanks to kegels maybe?) then when they said "you say your water broke?" I said "I'm sure" and let go, which flooded the bed







they asked


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I felt like I heard a pop and then the fluid came out. It was very strange.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy StormRaven* 
Every time my water has broken first. Every time I hear and feel a pop. Sometimes a big pop sometimes a small one but a pop nonetheless!

I heard and felt no pop at all with mine, but in all fairness, I wasn't paying attention at the time. I was flushing the potty.







So there may have been a pop; I just didn't hear it.


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

With DS, my water broke prior to the onset of labor.

I was halfway through my 3-mile walk when I felt a sharp pain in my upper thigh, so much that I considered asking a man washing his car if I could borrow his phone to call DH to pick me up. It went away, though; I finished my walk. Six hours later, in the car, I felt a trickle and thought I'd lost bladder control. Then I felt a gush and was sitting in a couple of inches of water by the time we got home.


----------

